# Unsure what is wrong with my betta!



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi everyone! My betta started acting lethargic a couple of weeks ago and appears to have large growths on the ends of his fins. To me they appear to be some type of fungus but unsure. He also developed a small white growth on his body and his stomach is sticking out on one side. I started doing 25% daily water changes with a good amount of aquarium salt every day as soon as noticed. I also added an almond leaf into his tank. His lethargy improved right away but the growths were still there. I started adding in a healing probiotic mixture I got at a local aquarium place the last 4 days. The spot on the body appeared to get a little smaller since then but the fin growths seem to be the same. I ordered some Betta Revive medication to start soon but would like some opinions from others that maybe have experienced this before! I can't seem to find anything online that looks like what he has! thank you!!














0


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

Let me clarify too that I keep him in a 3 gallon tank with a filter and heater. I do a 25% water change and vacuuming of the gravel once weekly and have always added a small amount of AQ salt with each water change just as a preventative. He has a live plant in there with him and some marimo moss balls.


----------



## savs_splendens (Feb 25, 2021)

carlene said:


> Let me clarify too that I keep him in a 3 gallon tank with a filter and heater. I do a 25% water change and vacuuming of the gravel once weekly and have always added a small amount of AQ salt with each water change just as a preventative. He has a live plant in there with him and some marimo moss balls.


Could you fill out the entire tank information form?


----------



## savs_splendens (Feb 25, 2021)

carlene said:


> Let me clarify too that I keep him in a 3 gallon tank with a filter and heater. I do a 25% water change and vacuuming of the gravel once weekly and have always added a small amount of AQ salt with each water change just as a preventative. He has a live plant in there with him and some marimo moss balls.


*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank?
Does it have a filter?
Does it have a heater?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind?

*Food:*
What food brand do you use?
Do you feed flakes or pellets?
Freeze-dried?
How often do you feed your Betta? How much?

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change?
What percentage of water did you change?
What is the source of your water?
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water?
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner?

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms?
How has your Betta’s appearance changed?
How has your Betta’s behavior changed?
Is your Betta still eating?
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how?
Does your Betta have any history of being ill?
How long have you owned your Betta?
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased?

*PLEASE PROVIDE CLEAR PHOTOS*


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

How many gallons is your tank? 3
Does it have a filter? yes
Does it have a heater? yes
What temperature is your tank? approx 27
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? none

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? Essentials betta food
Do you feed flakes or pellets? pellets
Freeze-dried? occasionally freeze-dried bloodworms and also frozen bloodworms occasionally too
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? once daily, between 2-4 pellets daily and sometimes bloodworms a few at a time

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? weekly
What percentage of water did you change? approx 25%
What is the source of your water? tap with conditioner
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? vaccum
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? used to use a betta specific conditioner but switched to Nutrafin Aqua plus a while ago

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: unsure
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
pH: 6.5-7.5
Hardness (GH):120-180
Alkalinity (KH):80-120 ( was higher before started using more AQ salt and added the almond leaves)

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms?few weeks ago
How has your Betta’s appearance changed?portion of head whitened, small white growth on body, clumps on lower fins that appear fungus like(white greyish), losing some colour in some scales and lump on side of stomach
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? was slightly lethargic before started the AQ treatment
Is your Betta still eating? yes, good appetite
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? AQ salt just finished the 10th day of it so now just using a tiny amount daily. Also Eco monster probiotic treatment on day 5.

Does your Betta have any history of being ill? not that I was aware of
How long have you owned your Betta? just over 1.5 years
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? dont believe so


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

Does anyone have any advice or suggestions? I have him started today in a quarantine tank with Betta revive. Hopefully that will do the job!


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi there! Here are a couple of notes:
-Do you happen to have a pic of the food you are feeding and the ingredients?
-I would up water changes to 25% every 3rd day while he isn't feeling well and 2x weekly 25% as a normal schedule. Make sure you are vacuuming the water.
-What testing kit/strips are you using? Any chance you could get an ammonia reading? Most pet stores test for free


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hi there! Here are a couple of notes:
> -Do you happen to have a pic of the food you are feeding and the ingredients?
> -I would up water changes to 25% every 3rd day while he isn't feeling well and 2x weekly 25% as a normal schedule. Make sure you are vacuuming the water.
> -What testing kit/strips are you using? Any chance you could get an ammonia reading? Most pet stores test for free


Thanks for responding! I can send a picture of the main pellets I feed yes. I just started using Betta revive medicine on Sunday in a quarantine tank and daily water changes with it. When I move him back though yes I will up the changes to twice weekly thanks  I use a 5 in one test strip that does KO HO PH NI and NA but not ammonia. I will buy an ammonia test strip right away to test! I always assumed the ammonia was at bay because I do always vaccum up debris weekly but maybe it's not. 
Ill send a picture of the food when I'm home!


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hi there! Here are a couple of notes:
> -Do you happen to have a pic of the food you are feeding and the ingredients?
> -I would up water changes to 25% every 3rd day while he isn't feeling well and 2x weekly 25% as a normal schedule. Make sure you are vacuuming the water.
> -What testing kit/strips are you using? Any chance you could get an ammonia reading? Most pet stores test for free


Here is the pellets I give regularly


KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hi there! Here are a couple of notes:
> -Do you happen to have a pic of the food you are feeding and the ingredients?
> -I would up water changes to 25% every 3rd day while he isn't feeling well and 2x weekly 25% as a normal schedule. Make sure you are vacuuming the water.
> -What testing kit/strips are you using? Any chance you could get an ammonia reading? Most pet stores test for free


Here are the pellets I normally feed him.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi! After looking at the ingredients it looks like that may be a minor issue-the main ingredients are soybean meal, wheat, and poultry by products. I would suggest trying a higher quality food such as Omega One Betta Buffet, Northfin Pellets, Fluval Bug Bites, or New Life Spectrum. Feed 2x daily  Try the new food and Indian Almond Leaves like someone above said for a week and if that doesn't work we can try something else.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hi! After looking at the ingredients it looks like that may be a minor issue-the main ingredients are soybean meal, wheat, and poultry by products. I would suggest trying a higher quality food such as Omega One Betta Buffet, Northfin Pellets, Fluval Bug Bites, or New Life Spectrum. Feed 2x daily  Try the new food and Indian Almond Leaves like someone above said for a week and if that doesn't work we can try something else.


I agree I use spectrum and omega one none have been refused


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

Thamk you! I used to feed the Omega one brand but for some reason I switched to this one a while back. I will switch back to Omega one asap! I have already started the Betta Revive medicine in a quarantine tank (with an almond leaf in there still) 4 days ago and was thinking to continue with doing so for up to the 7 days maximum as he seems to be doing well with it, swiming around fine and eating well, but he's definitely still sick with something as the fins still look bad and the white patches on his scales too along with a few red spots too the last few days. Do you think continuing the treatment for the 7 days would be a good idea? 
After that I will put him back in his home, continuing ongoing with the almond leaves and hopefully with the food change he will be improving!


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

carlene said:


> Thamk you! I used to feed the Omega one brand but for some reason I switched to this one a while back. I will switch back to Omega one asap! I have already started the Betta Revive medicine in a quarantine tank (with an almond leaf in there still) 4 days ago and was thinking to continue with doing so for up to the 7 days maximum as he seems to be doing well with it, swiming around fine and eating well, but he's definitely still sick with something as the fins still look bad and the white patches on his scales too along with a few red spots too the last few days. Do you think continuing the treatment for the 7 days would be a good idea?
> After that I will put him back in his home, continuing ongoing with the almond leaves and hopefully with the food change he will be improving!


yes I would continue the treatment


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Any updated pics?


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Any updated pics?


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

carlene said:


> View attachment 1027692


The fins look like they are starting to improve and so is the white on his side of his face. I finished the 7 days of betta revive in the quarantine tank, and put him back in his home the other day with extra almond leaf and still adding some of the probiotic mixture. I also started the Omega one food the other day so will continue with that and will start x2 weekly water changes.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

That is great! Definitely send us updates


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> That is great! Definitely send us updates


He seems better in general but still some white bumps on the body and lumps on the fins so I'm going to start trying Betta fix today for 7 days too to see if that helps some more.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

I would actually avoid betta fix as it is sorta useless for bumps and anything more than fin rot. I would switch to something such as Kanaplex, EM Erythromycin, or Furan-2. Preferably both Kanaplex and Furan-2 to rule out a bacterial infection.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> I would actually avoid betta fix as it is sorta useless for bumps and anything more than fin rot. I would switch to something such as Kanaplex, EM Erythromycin, or Furan-2. Preferably both Kanaplex and Furan-2 to rule out a bacterial infection.


It’s also useless for fin rot, unfortunately it’s all we can get in Canada.


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

I have already started the Betta fix for 3 days so should I stop or continue for the 7 full days it says? I will try one of those antibiotics you suggested next. He still acts normal and eats well so it's strange.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

I would stop betta fix and switch to antibiotics. Please tell us how he is!


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

for an antibiotic I use Amoxicillin (AKA Fishbiotic)it treats a whole lot


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Aries&Gucci said:


> for an antibiotic I use Amoxicillin (AKA Fishbiotic)it treats a whole lot


Cannot get those in Canada


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> Cannot get those in Canada


do you know what you can get in Canada


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Aries&Gucci said:


> do you know what you can get in Canada


Meds are illegal in Canada. All you can get are the “fix” meds. You can order meds off eBay but they take a very long time to get here and sometimes are confiscated at the border.


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

So I've been doing more water changes and adding more aquarium salt and almond leaves and he seems to be improving. I've always used quite a bit of the probiotic mixture I mentioned before. Also used some of the betta fix and not sure if it did anything or not. The other day I noticed the large lump on his bottom fin disappeared. Not sure if it healed or just fell off. He still has some lumps on his body but still has a good appetite, except for one day right before I noticed that fin lump disappear. I couldn't find any of those antibiotics at any petstore I went to but I ordered some pimafix to try which I haven't got yet. Here are some pics I just took yesterday. The white area where some fin appears to be missing is where the lump was. You can also see on his face where the scales were turning white they are now turning brownish. Not sure if that is something fungal too or if it's possibly from the tannins in the water from the almond leaves.. Any other thoughts? thank you!!


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> I agree I use spectrum and omega one none have been refused


My betta's really like fluvle bug bites and northfin pellets. Highly recommend.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Really no advice except to keep doing what you are doing. Are the growths fuzzy in anyway or do they look smooth? I'm wondering about cancer.


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

Mother Of Fish said:


> Really no advice except to keep doing what you are doing. Are the growths fuzzy in anyway or do they look smooth? I'm wondering about cancer.


They are smooth so I was thinking maybe tumors too if they weren't fungal  I'll keep up with everything and I have switched to better food pellets as was suggested before. I will try the pimafix too when I get it as I don't think it could hurt? thank you!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

@KekeTheBettaDoc @Veloran If meds were available what would you suggest for this fish? If anything. Could furan 2 help?


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Furan 2 or Kanaplex preferably. Other options such as Methylene Blue, Potassium Permanganate, or even some Malachite Green. I can do further research.

What part of Canada?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks! I think I can help. I will send her a PM


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

They're either cysts or tumors.
The one on the fin that fell off is in all likelihood a cyst, it happens. The brown stuff could be a fungus, hard to tell.
You're not going to get the antibiotics in Canada unless you know someone. The Methylene Blue dips would be a good start.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Veloran said:


> They're either cysts or tumors.
> The one on the fin that fell off is in all likelihood a cyst, it happens. The brown stuff could be a fungus, hard to tell.
> You're not going to get the antibiotics in Canada unless you know someone. The Methylene Blue dips would be a good start.


I happen to live in her city and have a few on hand, which is why I asked. The only one I have available that I think would work would be furan 2.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

If he's still acting and eating normally, I'd give him a week with MB daily dips.
Also want to swap from aquarium salt to epsom salt to pull the fluid if they're cysts.


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Furan 2 or Kanaplex preferably. Other options such as Methylene Blue, Potassium Permanganate, or even some Malachite Green. I can do further research.
> 
> What part of Canada?
> 
> ...


I'm in Alberta. I went looking for those antibiotics you mentioned before and couldn't find them. I did try that betta revive once already which has the methylene blue in it. Could I maybe try that for another week? I wasn't sure if you could use two courses of treatment of it or not.


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

Veloran said:


> If he's still acting and eating normally, I'd give him a week with MB daily dips.
> Also want to swap from aquarium salt to epsom salt to pull the fluid if they're cysts.


I have used a week of this already about a month ago. Is it okay to try another week of it? And how would I pull fluid from the cysts?


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

And what about the Pima fix I was going to try? That couldn't hurt would it?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

carlene said:


> I'm in Alberta. I went looking for those antibiotics you mentioned before and couldn't find them. I did try that betta revive once already which has the methylene blue in it. Could I maybe try that for another week? I wasn't sure if you could use two courses of treatment of it or not.


Antibiotics are illegal in all of Canada. We can get MB and some ich meds and the “fix” meds but that’s about it.
I keep a few meds on hand just for emergencies, I get them from eBay.


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

carlene said:


> I have used a week of this already about a month ago. Is it okay to try another week of it? And how would I pull fluid from the cysts?


oh sorry I had read that wrong...OK so switch to Epsom salt to pull the fluid got it! thanks


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

carlene said:


> I have used a week of this already about a month ago. Is it okay to try another week of it? And how would I pull fluid from the cysts?


Cysts are usually fluid filled and the epsom salt causes a osmotic difference to pull fluid. If he's been off it for a month, you can start another round for no more than 10 days.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Veloran said:


> Cysts are usually fluid filled and the epsom salt causes a osmotic difference to pull fluid. If he's been off it for a month, you can start another round for no more than 10 days.


Agreed with everything- please send updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

Should I add the Epsom salt to the aquarium or do short salt baths daily?


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Short epsom salts are what I prefer as they can be more concentrated. Would you like the recipe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Short epsom salts are what I prefer as they can be more concentrated. Would you like the recipe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure thank you


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Here is a good guide, but make sure to scroll down to the bath section. 









Aquarium Salt For Bettas (FAQ) - Betta Care Fish Guide


Using aquarium salt for bettas is kind of a cure-all. It's extremely effective at treating mild diseases of all kinds. Here's how to use it effectively.




www.bettacarefishguide.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

How many days in a row should I try these Epsom baths?


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

I would do every other day for 3 days and then daily for 4 days and see if he has any improvements after 7 days of epsom salt.


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

So I finished those 7 days of the Epsom baths as you suggested. He might be slightly better but the large lump and white lump are still there and his scales on his face actually seem to look a little worse. Almost like there is a wound there/infection. Would it be helpful to try Epsom baths for longer ? Or should I try the methylene again or betta fix??


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

Also I notice today that the where the growth on the fin fell off on his underside, it is regrowing. He still acts normal and eats well. I've been trying to feed less in case he is bloated too.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply.
Check his progress for a couple more days. We could give him another round of methylene blue after if he starts to regress.


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

He does seem to be bloated for sure now and more large lumps on the body. He still wants to eat though and acts normal except he lies down after eating, sometimes on his side for awhile. And the new growths on the bottom fins one part looks almost clear.


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

Do you still think the methylene to start again?


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

The clear growth of his fins is a good sign.
Him still eating a good sign.
The lumps and him listing after eating are bad signs. If they are tumors, there's a slight chance to take care of it if it's bacterial, otherwise, there's nothing to be done.

Normally I'd say let's give Kanaplex a shot, but I don't think you can get that in Canada. Do you have any meds available?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

She’s close to me and I have kanaplex and furan 2, I could give her some.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

BettaloverSara said:


> She’s close to me and I have kanaplex and furan 2, I could give her some.


Thanks. It's an outside shot with tumors, but I would like to see him on a round of Kanaplex to eliminate possible bacterial infection.


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

So don't bother with the methylene again If? 
Yes If you could get me some that would be wonderful. I actually am isolating with covid right now but maybe you could drop some off for me on my doorstep?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

carlene said:


> So don't bother with the methylene again If?
> Yes If you could get me some that would be wonderful. I actually am isolating with covid right now but maybe you could drop some off for me on my doorstep?


I’ll send you a pm


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

So finished the last third dose of the kanaplex last night and he seems to be doing much better. I actually noticed a difference right after just the first dose! Much more active again. Still has the large lump on his body and the white spot under his fins and some of the growth on his fin. Something must be improving though by his activity. I will do the 100% water change tomorrow and after that should I just monitor? Will the body start to heal after the last dose?


----------



## carlene (Feb 25, 2021)

He is still looking not great and his one eye on this same side appears to maybe be a little clouded over or something. He gets excited for food but he can only take a pebble or two before having to go back down to the bottom. Should I use methylene once more maybe?


----------

